# Damage Reduction Stacking



## ashockney (Jun 23, 2007)

Do damage reduction effects stack?  For example, Hammer of Moradin has 6/- DR and Armor Specialization from PH2 provides 2/- DR with one type of armor.  Does this character have 8/- with their favored armor or would they only get the benefit of the greater of the two?  Any rulings would be appreciated if they could be referenced/cited.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2007)

ashockney said:
			
		

> Do damage reduction effects stack?  For example, Hammer of Moradin has 6/- DR and Armor Specialization from PH2 provides 2/- DR with one type of armor.  Does this character have 8/- with their favored armor or would they only get the benefit of the greater of the two?  Any rulings would be appreciated if they could be referenced/cited.



Generally, they do not stack unless they explicitly state as such (somone wearing adamantine armor for DR 2/adamatine that somehow gets _stoneskin_ cast of them does not have 12/adamantine DR, just 10). To quote the SRD:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> If a creature has damage reduction from more than one source, the two forms of damage reduction do not stack. Instead, the creature gets the benefit of the best damage reduction in a given situation.
> 
> Source


----------



## ashockney (Jun 23, 2007)

Great work, Stonegod.  Much appreciated.  

Anyone second that ruling?

What about a Barb with DR x/-, can't they buff this by taking 1/- DR feats?  Would they stack because they are the same TYPE of DR the /-?


Easy enough for me, I just switch the Armor Spec feat for this character to Cleave.  Hammer of Moradin is fun!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 23, 2007)

Usually, class abilities that grant DR specify under what conditions they stack.


----------



## phindar (Jun 23, 2007)

Odds are if there is a feat that gives you DR 1/-- and lists DR as a prereq, its stacks with the prereq DR.  I'll go out on a limb and say that.  

As for say, the Barb's DR and the DR from Adamantine armor, I've never had a problem letting them stack.  I don't remember if that's by the RAW or not, but like I say, I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2007)

phindar said:
			
		

> Odds are if there is a feat that gives you DR 1/-- and lists DR as a prereq, its stacks with the prereq DR.  I'll go out on a limb and say that.



If it stacks, the feat should say so (e.g., the Improved Damage Reduction feat from Eberron designed for warforged is like that, as is the epic Damage Reduction feat).



			
				ashockney said:
			
		

> Anyone second that ruling?



Its not a ruling, its the rules.   Of course, there is always rule 0, but DR is powerful stuff.


----------



## phindar (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, if the feat gives you DR 1 that doesn't stack with existing DR, but requires existing DR if you want the feat... then that feat wouldn't actually do anything.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 24, 2007)

phindar said:
			
		

> Well, if the feat gives you DR 1 that doesn't stack with existing DR, but requires existing DR if you want the feat... then that feat wouldn't actually do anything.



Then the onus is on the author/editor to specify what the feat's DR stacks with. If they fail to state that then, yes, they have made a feat that does not work. The DM would be free to try and guess at the author's intent and rework the feat so it does work, if she deems the effort worthwhile.


----------



## Dross (Jun 25, 2007)

IDHMBIFOM but
I think the Complete Warrior has a DR 1/- feat that adds to a someone's  DR, but the DR needs to be a class feature and that it specifically states it stacks.

there have been similar Q's to this, and I beleive there is an answer in the FAQ somewhere if you use that source.

Generally, unless otherwise specified, no they do not stack, only take the best.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 25, 2007)

Wasn't there an exception that made DR /- stack? I don't find it in the current SRD, but I could swear that it used to be like this.


----------



## Machiavelli (Jun 25, 2007)

What the heck is "IDHMBIFOM"?  I don't speak sadjflk-ese, try though I do.

We have to reference the descriptions for each individual case of DR, apparently.  Nobody ever said the rules weren't a little cumbersome.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 25, 2007)

Machiavelli said:
			
		

> What the heck is "IDHMBIFOM"?  I don't speak sadjflk-ese, try though I do.




 I don't have my books in front of me.


----------

